# Adding a second dog?



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello LDG people! I have a question that I cannot seem to find the answer to. I have one dog that I just kind of lucked into. The owner was getting a divorce and selling her whole farm and I got a 10 month old Anatolian/Pyrenees girl. I really did not know anything about the dogs, but she was in with the goats I was buying so I thought "why not?" Im sure it could have gone very bad... But instead has gone remarkably well. She loves us and the kids, and there is not a thing she would not protect her "family" from. She is just an angel. She is 1.5 years old now. 

She also loves my other dogs, and really wants to play with them. My toy poodle does not reciprocate that desire, and my husbands dog has high prey drive so I would rather those two don't mix. He thinks it is fun to chase goats and chickens, and Oona (my lgd)seems torn on what to do when he does... She kinda tries to distract him and get him playing with her, if he gets a baby goat crying she will attack him... So I don't let them mingle... For her and his protection. He is always in the house or kennel.

Since she seems so keen for K9 companionship should I think about getting another one? I certainly have the room (23 acres!!) and we do have bear and cougar up here. I don't want to ruin a good thing though, I got lucky once probably. I know more now, and want to make sure that getting a partner for her I don't just ruin everything... 

If I was to get another, what is the appropriate age? Sex? I was thinking I'd go for an adult again? Anyway, thanks ahead of time for taking a minute to read this!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I would think a male ..from my own experience I have one of each that get along great! I lucked into my female maremma too. Isn't it great when it works out?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Sometimes it's easier to bring in a puppy when you want an established adult to accept them. Of course, a puppy is more work for you! Maybe not a **young** puppy, but still malleable and willing not to challenge your adult for position. I see no problem with 2 females any more than 2 males -- if they're socialized right, you shouldn't have a problem. If you get a male, be ready for puppies unless one or both dogs are neutered! 

You might check out the LDG groups on FB -- there are lots of experienced LGD folks on there and you might even "luck" into a dog. 

On the just in case, I have 2 female puppies (9 weeks, 3/4 pyrenees, 1/4 anatolian) that are already goat socialized and we're working on chickens. They've had their 1st two shots and have been wormed. They've got good bone and will be good sized dogs. If you or anyone you know might be interested, let me know. In the mean time, Good Luck with your search!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't have male/ male or female/female, when a pup gets older, or even an adult, they go for a pecking order and challenge each other. It doesn't not work.

Of course as mentioned, if you rather not have puppies, one will have to be fixed or both, that calms things down all around, but if you do want pups, then just let it take it's course.

I agree to get a pup, it sounds like the dog you have is a good one, if protecting like that when the other dog gets out of line with the goats. I would detour from doing that though, glad you stopped it. If you get a LGP, your LGD will teach that pup well, but you will have to supervise.

Getting an adult may create a fight, you won't know what kind of dog it will be and it may be a very bad outcome with your dog now and your goats.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll have to check out the Facebook stuff! Thank you so much for your advice. 

Where are you at top goat?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh- and they don't mingle any more. I did want to see if it would work out, but the other dog is just too fixated on the goats for me to believe he could ever be trusted. I don't take him into the goat pens ever anymore. I also worried about him teaching her to chase goats... Everything I'm reading says go with a male... So I will probably take that advice. Thanks again!!
View attachment 93414

She even helped with kidding- so gentle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good. 

She being a goat momma? So cute.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

FreedomStarr said:


> I'll have to check out the Facebook stuff! Thank you so much for your advice.
> 
> Where are you at top goat?


Sounds like you do have a really good dog! She'll definitely help with the new one.

I'm in Texas...a bit south of Dallas. Where are you? I have a friend who has a male purebred Pyrenees -- 5 months old I believe. Working lines. Nice dog. Not sure her price or if you're interested. Just another option, especially if you want a male. PM me and I'll give you her contact info if you're interested. Again...good luck!


----------

